

Google Maps just annihilated an entire 141-square-mile island - GFuller
http://io9.com/google-maps-just-annihilated-an-entire-141-square-mile-825494381

======
jgeorge
Aww, just a mapping error. I would have been far more impressed if Google had
actually "annihilated" the island itself so reality would better match their
maps.

